
Squarespace Raises $38.5 Million From Accel, Index Ventures - dwynings
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/13/squarespace-raises-38-5-million-from-accel-index-ventures/
======
reneherse
SquareSpace was a 'single founder' startup founded well before that phrase was
the meme it is today. I've used their service off and on since their early
days, and can recommend it highly for its clean design and ease of use, if you
can live within the limits of a managed CMS.

One thing they've always been stellar on is customer support. Even in the
early days if I ever had a question or problem support tickets were taken care
of promptly and expertly.

